# Aquarium and Islamic Museum open?



## maadiboy (Jan 25, 2011)

Hello,

does anyone know if the aquarium and grotto garden in zamalek is still open for visitors? 

Cairo's Green Spaces: The Aquarium Grotto Garden

And how about the museum of islamic art? I went there maybe 2 years ago and it was close due to renovation. 

http://www.islamicmuseum.gov.eg/museum.html


----------



## dokki (Aug 17, 2011)

Yes, both are open.


----------



## maadiboy (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

